# Cat Show in Vancouver area.



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

This coming weekend. Anyone going?
Cat Fanciers of BC - August 2011 Cat Show


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not going this year but I did go about five years ago. I've also been to the cat show in Richmond twice, including last year. I think my general opinion of the shows - from what I recall - is that they have too many of certain breeds, not enough variety. For instance a ton of Bengal and various looking Persian or Siamese cats but not too many rare cats. I do remember seeing the Singpura and Serval though.


----------



## pauli (Mar 26, 2011)

Will go. First time.


----------



## pauli (Mar 26, 2011)

I was in a pretty bad mood by the time I found the place. No signs. 
Surprised by the cats being carried like they were home. If I had one of my cats there and tried to openly carry it, it would freak and tear itself out of my arms. Except maybe Buster 22 pound long hair.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

pauli said:


> I was in a pretty bad mood by the time I found the place. No signs.


We felt the same way last year. Additionally we came too late, people were packing already. We didn't go today. WE plan to go tomorrow. I was planning to take my Bryan to Household pet show, but ...maybe the next year.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

pauli said:


> I was in a pretty bad mood by the time I found the place. No signs.
> Surprised by the cats being carried like they were home. If I had one of my cats there and tried to openly carry it, it would freak and tear itself out of my arms. Except maybe Buster 22 pound long hair.


Kitties who have show potential are handled a lot from the time of birth, by different people and in different places. They're usually shown several times or more in kitten class (4mos-8mos.) and some keen show exhibitors may be showing every weekend. So they get used to all the hustle and bustle and noise of a show hall. Kittens with calm laid-back personalities, lots of confidence and playful under any condition show themselves best. Some kitties may be reserved or shy by nature and don't enjoy the shows at all. Most breeders would try and show it to earn champion titie and then retire it from showing.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

These cats on the show were so calm. I'm not sure if my cats would handle the show that easy.


----------

